

Start-ups to Watch from the Women 2.0 Pitch Conference - acav
http://www.thedailymuse.com/entrepreneurship/5-start-ups-to-watch-from-the-women-2-0-pitch-conference/

======
tomwalker
Was there a Man 2.0 conference?

